# Pelvic floor new treatment



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.ichelp.com/cafeica/Vol02No11.html#4.44.4 Sacral Neuromodulation: New Applications in the Treatment of Female Pelvic Floor DysfunctionPettit PD, Thompson JR, Chen AH. Mayo Clinic, Jacksonville, Florida, USA.These researchers reviewed the uses and potential uses of sacral nerve stimulators. The first sacral nerve stimulators implanted in the early 1980s were performed for indications of urinary urge incontinence, urgency-frequency, and nonobstructive urinary retention. Since that time, the researchers report, observations have been made for benefits beyond voiding disorders. These additional benefits have included re-establishment of pelvic floor muscle awareness, resolution of pelvic floor muscle tension and pain, decrease in vestibulitis and vulvodynia, decrease in bladder pain (interstitial cystitis), and normalization of bowel function. They conclude that while the data are encouraging in these new arenas of pelvic floor disorders, investigators acknowledge the need for multicenter, statistically powered studies to evaluate the validity of these findings.


----------

